# Greetings



## Kinton (Jan 28, 2007)

My name is Lee. I train in Bujinkan Budo taijutsu at the Warrior Family Shibu in Smithfield NC. Just want to say hello.


----------



## exile (Jan 28, 2007)

Greetings, Lee, and welcome to MTit's good to have you with us! You'll find quite a few very knowledgeable Bujinkan practitioners here (check out the Ninjutsu forum, if you haven't already). Looking forward to your posts!


----------



## Tames D (Jan 28, 2007)

Welcome.


----------



## Kacey (Jan 28, 2007)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 28, 2007)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## Drac (Jan 28, 2007)

Greetings and Welcome to MT...


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Jan 28, 2007)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## HKphooey (Jan 28, 2007)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Jan 28, 2007)

Hello and welcome!

AoG


----------



## Raiderbeast (Jan 28, 2007)

Welcome to the site


----------



## bluemtn (Jan 28, 2007)

Welcome and happy posting!


----------



## kenpotroop (Jan 28, 2007)

Welcome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Jan 28, 2007)

Welcome and enjoy!

JeffJ


----------



## MJS (Jan 29, 2007)

Welcome!:ultracool 

Mike


----------



## kidswarrior (Jan 29, 2007)

Welcome, Lee. Enjoy.


----------



## 14 Kempo (Jan 29, 2007)

Welcome to MT, Lee ... happy posting!


----------



## The Kidd (Jan 29, 2007)

Welcome and have fun!


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Jan 29, 2007)

Welcome to MT!

B


----------



## Raiderbeast (Jan 29, 2007)

Welcome to MT


----------



## Distance (Jan 29, 2007)

Hey Lee, 
I brand spankin' new to this site and although I am not a practioner of bujinkan budo many in my training circle are.  I find that it encompasses many arts that I have seen and uses such subtlties.  Somethings I didn't notice until my training partner wanted me to notice.  I have also read a couple of books by Soke Hatsumi.


----------



## Carol (Jan 29, 2007)

Welcome Lee!  :wavey:


----------

